# Executive Order Waiving restrictions on Support to the Palestinian Authority



## Florida173 (Aug 5, 2013)

Anyone have thoughts on the the POTUS signing an Executive Order in direct violation of US Law?

18 USC § 2339B, Providing material support or resources to designated foreign terrorist organizations.



> *Presidential Memorandum -- Waiver of Restriction on Providing Funds to the Palestinian Authority*
> MEMORANDUM FOR THE SECRETARY OF STATE
> 
> SUBJECT: Waiver of Restriction on Providing Funds to the Palestinian Authority
> ...


http://www.whitehouse.gov/the-press...ver-restriction-providing-funds-palestinian-a


----------



## Karoshi (Aug 5, 2013)

What the fuck?


----------



## Salt USMC (Aug 5, 2013)

This seems pretty bizarre on it's own, but it may be related to another news story around March

_http://english.alarabiya.net/en/201...st-500m-in-frozen-funds-for-Palestinians.html_


> *U.S. quietly unblocks almost $500m in frozen funds for Palestinians*
> Following the visit of U.S. President Barack Obama to the West Bank and Israel this week, the Palestinian Authority was granted access to almost $500 million that was frozen by U.S. Congress for months.
> 
> A top U.S. official said Friday that the frozen funds have been quietly unblocked after Obama and U.S. Secretary of State John Kerry met with top Palestinian and Israeli leaders during his visit this week.
> ...



Seems like this money was earmarked for humanitarian aid.  Perhaps the part of the resolution that was waived recently was preventing some of this money from getting through.

Considering that we sent 3.3$ billion to Israel this year (a fun fact I just learned) this doesn't seem too out-there.


----------



## Florida173 (Aug 5, 2013)

That being said.  Congress enumerated the power for him to do it.


> CONSOLIDATED APPROPRIATIONS ACT, 2012


http://www.gpo.gov/fdsys/pkg/PLAW-112publ74/html/PLAW-112publ74.htm



> (c) Waiver.--The <<NOTE: President. Determination.>> President may waive subsection (a) if the President determines that it is important to the national security interests of the United States to do so.



This is pretty counter productive to my job when the Command in Chief is undermining my ability to do my job.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 5, 2013)

We can't get a budget, the President is balking at a 1.8% pay raise for troops, sequester is severely straining the force, we're considering major cuts in military retirement and healthcare...

...screw it, more money for the Palestinians.  I'm sure throwing money at people in the Middle East who hate us will lead to a long-term policy success.


----------



## AWP (Aug 5, 2013)

I don't know anything about it, the legality, etc., but after reading that? I know if I'm Sirajewdin Haqqani my shopping list is everything from Band-aids to Girl Scout Cookies, to B-52's. If the US is giving money to the Palestinians its only a matter of time before Washington bypasses my handlers in the Pakistani government.

Pay me!


----------



## 0699 (Aug 5, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> We can't get a budget, the President is balking at a 1.8% pay raise for troops, sequester is severely straining the force, we're considering major cuts in military retirement and healthcare...
> 
> ...screw it, more money for the Palestinians.  I'm sure throwing money at people in the Middle East who hate us will lead to a long-term policy success.


 
As long as we've still got money so the first family can take trips to Africa, we're GTG.


----------



## Florida173 (Aug 5, 2013)

Well.. Saying that the current "working capital" furloughs are saving the DoD $500 million this year and the POTUS trip to Africa cost us $100 million in about 7 days...  I'm thinking the sequestrations are not having the same effect on everyone..


----------



## pardus (Aug 5, 2013)

Florida173 said:


> Anyone have thoughts on the the POTUS signing an Executive Order in direct violation of US Law?



Is *anybody* surprised?


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 5, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> I don't know anything about it, the legality, etc., but after reading that? I know if I'm Sirajewdin Haqqani my shopping list is everything from Band-aids to Girl Scout Cookies, to B-52's. If the US is giving money to the Palestinians its only a matter of time before Washington bypasses my handlers in the Pakistani government.
> 
> Pay me!



Mega points for 1) mentioning the HQN, 2) utilizing an alternative spelling of Siraj's name that incorporates the word "Jew," 3) accurately portraying the mercenary nature of the organization, 4) indirectly referencing the HQN's masters, the government of Pakistan, another massive recipient of US $$.


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 6, 2013)

Florida173 said:


> Anyone have thoughts on the the POTUS signing an Executive Order in direct violation of US Law?


 
Yeah I have some.  Can I say them out loud?


----------

